
Ask HN: What's your ubiquitous media solution? - austinjp
There&#x27;s been a fair bit of HN chat about media servers recently. This coincides with my decision to cobble together a &quot;ubiquitous&quot; media solution for personal use. It making me define exactly what I&#x27;m hoping to achieve. My personal criteria are that such a system must:<p>- Play almost <i>any</i> music including personal collection and streaming<p>- Play it almost anywhere: at home, on mobile, in the car, at a friend&#x27;s, maybe abroad.<p>- Be accessible by any OS and nearly any device (web, iOs, Android... less bothered about desktop fat clients or terminal). In fact, an iOs client might be a necessity since friends won&#x27;t use it unless it&#x27;s straightforward via iPhone, and I&#x27;d like it to be a sociable setup.<p>- Ideally allow sharing or access by trusted others -- a nice-to-have.<p>- Another nice-to-have: plugins or hackability.<p>My primary concern is music, but I&#x27;d extend this to podcasts, radio (recorded on PVR currently), and video (again PVR probably).<p>Currently I&#x27;m thinking of Mopidy [1] or Tomahawk [2] plus home-based NAS. Curious about whether NASes can be synchronised to cloud services, since streaming everything from a home-based server might not always be desirable. Equally, a cloud-based Plex [3] doesn&#x27;t feel perfect since I&#x27;d like to retain physical control over the storage and software.<p>How have you solved this problem or similar? What were the gotchas? UK-based if that influences things.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mopidy.com&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tomahawk-player.org&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.plex.tv&#x2F;
======
austinjp
Gosh, no replies? I guess this either (a) isn't interesting, (b) is a solved
problem for most and not worth engaging with, (c) got buried.

If anyone out there has anything they'd care to share, I'd be very grateful.

